# Negative grade toward house?



## JSDNJ (Jan 2, 2017)

My inspector recommended before purchase that the sellers pull the soil down from the foundation, because the soil was above the foundation which increases termite risk.

So the sellers did that, but now I have this:










Negative grade toward the foundation. Obviously this is a concern with water sitting in that newly created well. So what to do? Can I add some type of vapor barrier under the siding then just push the soil back, or do I need to grade the entire yard, or add some type of drainage system?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Looks like the prevailing grade is toward the home.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Windows on Wash said:


> Looks like the prevailing grade is toward the home.


Which never works out well.
The grading should be repaired. No other way to do this.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

My house has a moderate slope down toward the front foundation, much more than I can see in the photo above. 

Fortunately 30 years ago the builders installed a French drain across the front of the house. 

The drain runs under the crawl space and exits in the back of the house. After a big rain, such as we had 2 days ago, the water just streams out the drain pipe and into back yard.

When properly designed and installed, French drains work very well.
..
.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

I was going to say that maybe it was time for some trenching, French drains, and some collection basing and routing.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

And all that mulch is going to do is hold the water in place.
What's your location? That old style non frost proof, no anti siphon gate valve may be another issue.


----------



## JSDNJ (Jan 2, 2017)

I am in NJ. The picture is of the back yard but the issue of the low foundation is around most of the house. The back yard is pretty level but my neighbor to the rear is above me.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

You should not have bought that property.

The level of the ground at the foundation has to be below the wood framework as far as needed by code.

You will need to regrade the land so water drains away from the house, as far as it can without getting so low that the neighbor's land does not cave into the ditch.


----------



## JSDNJ (Jan 2, 2017)

AllanJ said:


> You should not have bought that property.
> 
> The level of the ground at the foundation has to be below the wood framework as far as needed by code.
> 
> You will need to regrade the land so water drains away from the house, as far as it can without getting so low that the neighbor's land does not cave into the ditch.


Well, that sounds wonderful.


----------



## JSDNJ (Jan 2, 2017)

Any other thoughts?


----------



## Flannel Guy DIY (Mar 12, 2017)

French drain works great. basically dig a trench along the base of the foundation at least a foot away. Fill with stone and lead that to a spot where it slopes away from the house.... of such a thing exists on your property

Flannel Guy DIY


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

JSDNJ said:


> Any other thoughts?


Ayuh,.... With a small dozer, carve out a couple of swales divertin' any water away, 'n around the house,....
Export the excess dirt, rake, seed, roll, 'n water,....
Should be back to a lawn in a few weeks,...


----------



## JSDNJ (Jan 2, 2017)

Had a contractor out to look at it. Basically told me I should just put the dirt back up to the house as the only other way is to bring the entire yard down 2 feet. 

What if I just laid a roll of aluminum flashing along the house and then put the dirt up on to that as extra protection?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> *as the only other way is to bring the entire yard down 2 feet.*


Ayuh,.... Anything short of this is a band-aid/ waste of time, 'n energy,...


----------



## JSDNJ (Jan 2, 2017)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,.... Anything short of this is a band-aid/ waste of time, 'n energy,...


I would need to remove a MASSIVE amount of soil, add retaining walls in the back of the yard etc.

Probably over $10k.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... I see nothing that would require a retainin' wall,...

As for lowerin' the grade, there's only 1 answer, like it or not,...

If ya don't wanta spend the money, get yerself a laser level, shovel, 'n wheelbarrow,....

I also bought a house formerly owned by a gardener that didn't understand that water flows _Downhill_,....
I took out a tri-axle dump truck load of dirt out to get it Right,....


----------



## JSDNJ (Jan 2, 2017)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,.... I see nothing that would require a retainin' wall,...
> 
> As for lowerin' the grade, there's only 1 answer, like it or not,...
> 
> ...


The way it was explained to me is that the yard needs to come down so far that the rear of the yard would need some type of wall. 

I don't think the soil needing to be moved is doable with a shovel.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> I don't think the soil needing to be moved is doable with a shovel.


Ayuh,... Tell that to the guys that built the pyramids of Egypt,...


----------



## anony (Mar 30, 2017)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,... Tell that to the guys that built the pyramids of Egypt,...


Nah, they used techs that even we don't have to build it.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

If you don't want to do french drains or dry wells or regrade your whole yard for $10k...

Triple check the gutters and surrounding area. Make sure nothing is FLOWING into that area. Then you just have the water that happens to fall there, which is not that much. Maybe fill it with stones or rubber mulch - something inorganic that won't have the termite issue.


----------



## JSDNJ (Jan 2, 2017)

Bondo said:


> > I don't think the soil needing to be moved is doable with a shovel.
> 
> 
> Ayuh,... Tell that to the guys that built the pyramids of Egypt,...


Hard to see in the picture, but it's not a 'deep' yard, so even fixing the grade would give me a giant pit in the middle of the yard. 

A definite bummer. Not sure what I'm going to do now.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> Hard to see in the picture, but it's not a 'deep' yard,* so even fixing the grade would give me a giant pit in the middle of the yard*.


Ayuh,.... I don't think you understand what a gentle Swale is,....


----------



## olabreche (Apr 27, 2017)

Hello,
So did you fix your issue with grading and, if yes, how? I have a similar issue at my house which has a low foundation on part of it with slight negative slope. I do have a French drain which takes care of the ground water, so I don't really get any pooling, but still I am worried about surface water damaging the foundation or wall which is real close to the ground.

So far I have the following options for fixing the issue which you may want to look into:
1) Put 8'' high landscaping blocks around the foundation and raise soil on the outside to provide a positive slope. Fill the area between the blocks and the house with inorganic material, i.e. stones. This is the cheapest fix but is not ideal due to the gap between the blocks and house which may retain water.

2) Regrade entire yard. Not really feasible in my case due to the presence of large trees.

3) Lower the area adjacent to the foundation to get proper wall clearance and positive slope, and put a retaining wall around this section. 

4) This is the one I am liking the best so far: build a path around the foundation that slopes away from the foundation and also connects the area around the foundation to the street with a gentle downwards slope.



JSDNJ said:


> Hard to see in the picture, but it's not a 'deep' yard, so even fixing the grade would give me a giant pit in the middle of the yard.
> 
> A definite bummer. Not sure what I'm going to do now.


----------



## JSDNJ (Jan 2, 2017)

olabreche said:


> Hello,
> So did you fix your issue with grading and, if yes, how? I have a similar issue at my house which has a low foundation on part of it with slight negative slope. I do have a French drain which takes care of the ground water, so I don't really get any pooling, but still I am worried about surface water damaging the foundation or wall which is real close to the ground.
> 
> So far I have the following options for fixing the issue which you may want to look into:
> ...


I have not yet addressed the issue.

In the front, I plan to regrade a bit since I am on a hill and can just lop off the top of it. In the back (the photos) I am not prepared to spend $10k to regrade the entire yard. It's just not worth it. 

I plan to dig a trench where you see the shrubs, and install a perforated pipe under some stone, and have that pipe drain out to the street. Logically I think that should function as well as re-grading it in terms of getting water away from the foundation. 

I am thinking this is similar to what you are referencing in option 1, but with the addition of a drain under the stone.


----------



## olabreche (Apr 27, 2017)

The problem I have with relying on performated pipes systems is that it may not perform well when the ground is frozen (winter rain). I'm not sure what the weather is like in NJ but I'm guessing it drops below freezing point regularly. Here in Canada a proper French drain is built 5 feet below ground, i.e. deep enough to be under the frost line.

If you dig a swale where the bushes are, can you make it so the water gets around the house and towards the street?



JSDNJ said:


> I have not yet addressed the issue.
> 
> In the front, I plan to regrade a bit since I am on a hill and can just lop off the top of it. In the back (the photos) I am not prepared to spend $10k to regrade the entire yard. It's just not worth it.
> 
> ...


----------



## JSDNJ (Jan 2, 2017)

I guess, but again it's very high so I don't know how I'd even do that. That's back to the regrading issue.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

There is no house that's got all perimeter sloping away.:smile: Where it's flat, I think flood will be a greater problem, because that usually means bottom of a valley. I'm in NJ (north) and it's impossible to not find some slope toward the house. Keeping manicured green lawns that's compacted over the years doesn't help with ground soaking up some of that water.

You just bought a house so it is natural to over react a bit. Getting water in basement happens to a lot of people. I think you should live in the house and see what happens. Use dehumidifier in the basement if you store a lot of books or such that can become moldy. If storing things, put them in big containers or make a shelf to keep things off the floor. If bsmt is finished, all you can do is live and see what happens. If not, observation is easier. NJ went through couple of flood events past 10 yrs. What about the condition of your utilities? Any sign of flooding on the structures? 

Little trench around the house may help, but it should be lined and sloped a lot. You can try deeper lined trench with outside sump pump. It works. But any trenching must be lined or you are just making it easier for water to get closer to bottom.

Hopefully your house is not near a stream or underground spring. But that is also part of life in NJ.:smile:


----------



## JSDNJ (Jan 2, 2017)

carpdad said:


> There is no house that's got all perimeter sloping away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea definitely was freaking out. Still need to do something though. Haven't gotten a lot of water but I do get some when it rains heavy. 

No streams as far as I know. Hoping Irma doesn't come our way.


----------

